# Hello



## cheapie (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello, all,

Just saying hello - been lurking for awhile. I've been married for a long time, but am always looking to learn from others' experiences to deal with the inevitable issues and also for ways to make things better. Hopefully I can also share some of my experience and perspectives to be help others as well.

cheapie


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM! Feel free to open a topic if there is something we can help you with right off the bat.


----------

